

Wolfram Language code shorter than 14 languages including Python and Haskell - alok-g
http://blog.wolfram.com/2014/06/04/how-the-wolfram-language-measures-up/

======
kbenson
It could be me, but it seems fishy that no language took less code than
wolfram langauge for any task. Either the language really is that much more
concise than everything else, or the sample set got a but of special care
through the decision of what counted as one of the "most popular and relevant
languages."

I would feel better even if I saw something notoriously complex to program in
that ended up being shorter, such as APL. At least then it would seem less of
a PR piece.

~~~
alok-g
Having programmed in the language (inside Mathematica) for about ten years, I
do not find it surprising that it is very concise. However, I was surprised to
see it allegedly better than Haskell too in this regard. (Note: I do not know
Haskell, just have read about it on HN a bit.)

I was hoping it would perform better on speed than what is shown here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7855455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7855455)

------
mark_l_watson
re: "You wouldn’t even think of dashing off a program in C to do handwriting
recognition, yet that’s a one-liner in the Wolfram Language."

Not quite a fair comparison since the Wolfram Language version is probably
just using higher level libraries.

